

Robots to revolutionize farming, ease labor woes - taylodl
http://news.yahoo.com/robots-revolutionize-farming-ease-labor-woes-142756655.html

======
hardwaresofton
This maybe should be titled:

"Robots to revolutionize farming, remove entire classes of jobs from farming
communities, for better or worse"

